# Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?



## krankyphobious (6. Mai 2015)

*Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Guten Abend euch allen hier 

Ich besitze das Cooltek W2 Gehäuse und verbaut  ist ein Scythe Ashura Shadow über der i7 4790K. 
Seit monaten verrichtet der Kühler einwandfrei seinen Dienst.
Das passt noch so knapp, Luft zwischen dem CPU-Kühler und dem Seitenfenster ist noch knapp 0,1mm 
Ob das irgendeinen Nachteil wegen der Abwärme hat, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen, würde mich aber interessieren zu wissen. 
Mit der beiliegenden Wärmeleitpaste erreicht Sie unter IDLE eine Temperatur von ~35°C und unter Last eigentlich nie über 70°C. 
Jedenfalls bis zuletzt mit meiner GTX 970 im Radial-Design (Galax). Bei der MSI GTX 970 waren es im Schnitt ~10-20°C mehr (auf den CPU bezogen).

Wenn ich in meinen MINI/MIDI-Cube Gehäuse eine Wasserkühlung verbaue, lohnt sich das denn? 
Würde aber einen anderen Lüfter über den Wasserkühler-Radiator draufstülpen (meinen neuen Cryorig QF120). 

Ergeben sich außer dem optisch cleanen Erscheinungsbild auch andere Vorteile, wie geringere Abwärme etc.?


----------



## Noxxphox (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

verstehe ich den titel falsch oder willst du nur ne kowakü?
weil ne kowakü ist keine echte wakü und nicht vergleichbar


----------



## krankyphobious (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Richtig, deswegen habe ich mein Anliegen HIER und nicht unter der Rubrik 
"Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" gepostet 

Und informieren tue ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit mit "unechten" Wasserkühlungen.
Was würde denn eine "echte" Wasserkühlung kosten? ~100€-150€?

Bin halt gestern auf die Silencio Revision 2 von Cooler Master gestoßen und wie gut die sich schlägt in den Test's. 
Vor allem halt für den günstigen Preis von nur ~40€. 

Nur ist mir halt sehr wichtig wie laut die Pumpe im Betrieb ist, für mich steht die Lautstärke vor den Temperaturen. 
Gerne nehme ich die ~5°C mehr in Kauf und erhalte eine deutlich leiser arbeitende Pumpe.
Ich habe aber null Ahnung wie es im realen klingt, so eine arbeitende Pumpe, denn ich besaß nur Luftkühler.

*EDIT: *Mich stört es halt gewaltig, dass der verbaute CPU-Kühler (Ashura Shadow, sieht gut aus, sehr leise und kühl) einfach wie ein großer Klotz raus schaut aus dem Seitenfenster. 
Nimmt fast das 4-fache von der Gesamtfläche des Fensters ein und "berührt" das Seitenfenster bzw. hat nur maximal 0,1mm Platz. Beim Kauf dessen habe ich sogar geachtet ob der reinpasst
 und laut dem technischen Dattenblatt müsste noch viel mehr Lust dazwischen sein, is aber ned so ;(

Ein Wasserkühler (AiO oder ein echter) sieht halt dagegen richtig ästhetisch aus in so einem Case.
Und er bläßt die Luft direkt hinten raus ohne einen Zwischenraum, liege ich da richtig?


----------



## Wired (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*



krankyphobious schrieb:


> Richtig, deswegen habe ich mein Anliegen HIER und nicht unter der Rubrik
> "Erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" gepostet
> 
> Und informieren tue ich mich schon seit geraumer Zeit mit "unechten" Wasserkühlungen.
> Was würde denn eine "echte" Wasserkühlung kosten? *~100€-150€?*




Schön wäre es. Je nach Ausbau schon am Anfang 300€.


----------



## dEfAuLtk2k (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...20-mm-Edition::30754.html?shopgate_redirect=1Wenns nur die CPU sein soll kann man es günstig für 130€ machen.
Wenn die Gpu mit rein soll gegebenfalls das doppelte


----------



## Drayygo (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Naja..Ich kann nur die alphacool eisberg empfehlen, die ist zwar tatsächlich laut, allerdings nur mit dem 12v Anschluss..auf 7v oder gar 5v hörst du die aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse nicht mehr raus (hab dazu hier im Forum auch 2videos mit 12v und 7v hochgeladen, bin aber gerade mit dem Handy online, daher kann ich den thread nicht verlinken). Die wäre nochmal 40 Euro günstiger, hat auch einen 240er kupferradiator, und laut einigen Tests macht der CPU-kühler auch passiv (also ohne die integrierte pumpe) eine bessere Figur als viele "echte" CPU-kühler ..erweiterbar ist sie auch wie die magicool.. vielleicht eine Überlegung wert aumen:

Edit: wenn Geld natürlich keine Rolle spielt, ist eine echte wasserkühlung naturlich besser, aber auch komplizierter


----------



## Noxxphox (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

...nimm ne echte wakü...ich hatte ne h100i... und habe bei gleichen lüfternbeim umstieg auf ne custom wakü einfach nomma knapp 20-30°C in prime weniger....
meinernmeinung nach sind kowaküs somit eigentlich nur verarsche... leute die sich nich auskennen und ne wakü wolen greifen u sowas und wundern sich dasses kaum besser bzw schlechter teilweise ist....
nimm ne custom...gobt gute setzt von ek waterblocks... (bin kein magicool fan )
aber jeder hat da seine eigenen favoriten...musst gucken


----------



## Drayygo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

20-30° weniger bei prime? Das wäre bei mir 10° unter der Zimmertemperatur..oO und dabei habe ich nur einen 240er radiator..also gehe ich davon aus, dass das definitiv nicht der Fall sein kann (bei mir!) Ich habe auf 12v 44° mit meinem fx8320e @stock..bei prime...


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Wenn du keinen Platz hast im Gehäuse ist es eine Überlegung wert. In der aktuellen PCGH (06/15) ist ein ausführlicher Test zu Kompaktwaküs.

Wenn ein 5,25" Schacht vorhanden ist kannst du dir auch mal die Einsteigersets von Alphacool bis 200€ angucken. Alternativ der Alphacool Eisberg oder Fractal Design Kelvin S24 als Spagat zwischen Kompaktwakü und Custom. Beide sind von Alphacool entwickelt und besitzen den gleich NexXxos ST30 Radiator wie die Sets von Alphacool. Einer der besten Radiatoren die es gibt, komplett Kupfer und Testsieger bei PCGH  Eisberg und Kelvin lassen sich auch theoretisch um einen zweiten Radiator erweitern. Die Pumpe muss bei beiden Modellen auf 5 bzw. 7V gedrosselt werden (siehe die Videos von Drayygo).

Das Problem mit den Kompaktwaküs ist meistens das die Radiatoren zu dichte Lammellen haben und so die Lüfter einen höheren Druck aufbauen müssen (=mehr Drehzahl=lauter) um die Luft durch den Radiator zu schieben. Das Problem hast du z.B. bei dem ST30 weniger da hier nur halb so viele Fins vorhanden sind und somit deutlich besser mit leisen, langsam drehenden Lüfter zurecht kommt. Durch die Kupferstruktur wird trotzdem mehr wärme abgegeben als mit den billigen Alu-Radis der anderen Kompaktwaküs.


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Hi

Ich habe den Corsair 110i
Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Pumpe ist nicht zun hören und die Tems sind 25 bis 30 grad im idel.X5675 2660Mhz auf @4500Mhz
Vollast komme ich bei 1,35V auf max 60 grad bei Prime. Vollast aller Kerne.
Ich hatte vorher eine angebliche richtige Wakü, aber so viel besser fand ich die auch nicht.
Was macht denn eine angebliche richtige Wakü so anders?
Wasser von a nach b das von einer Pumpe im Kreis läuft befördern.
Nichts anderes passiert bei Komplettkühlungen.
Mag sein das eine große Wakü die Tems 5 grad besser sind, aber ich finde das sie viel mehr Arbeit machen es zu verbauen und auch nicht immer besser aussehen

Denke es kommt viel auf den Radi an und die verbauten Lüfter.
Man nehme den Corsair 110i, dabei einen Doppelradi mit 4 Lüfter so wie es viele bei einer so richtigen Wakü auch machen.
Dann sollte man mal die Tems vergleichen und ich denke nicht das der Corsair dann so viel schlechter abschneidet wie immer behauptet eine richtige Wakü.

Gerade getestet: Corsair 110i
Lüfter auf kleister Drehzahl. (2 verbaut) Luft von innan nach außen. Besser sind die Tems natürlich wenn frische Luft rein bläßt-
52grad bei 4 durchläufen Cinebench.
Mehr wird es nur wenn die Graka. r290 auf vollast läuft.
Ich finde also Komplettwakü eine gute Sache, und Corsair hat mich da überzeugt

Gruß Friendly


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Es geht um Lautstärke und nicht um Temps 
Deine 110i ist bei voller Drehzahl 10,1 Sone laut (Messung von PCGH 06/15) und wenn du die Lüfter nicht auf der Drehzahl laufen lässt ist die Kühlleistung nicht besser als bei einem Dark Rock Pro 3 für 60€.
Die "richtigen" Waküs haben weniger FPI und dafür z.B. Kupfer-Finnen anstatt der Alu-Finnen bei deiner H110i. Folge: weniger Drehzahl ist nötig um die gleiche Wärme abzuführen und somit sind die Lüfter leiser


----------



## Friendlyfire1968 (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

ach so
na da hast Du natürlich recht, aber ich lasse immer auf silent laufen, sonnst wird man ja kirre im Kopf. Dafür finde ich die Werte sehr gut.
Wichtig ist das der Boden aus Kupfer ist, klar wären die Finnen aus Kupfer besser, aber ich wäre neugirig was  das aus macht.

Ich finde das die Corsair super leise ist und auf silent ausreicht.
Ich habe getestet wo ihre Grenze ist,
Xeon X2660@5000Mhz bei 1,6 V
Das packt sie mit 2 Lüftern, denke auch mit 4 nicht. geht schnell auf 80grad.
Ich sehe da aber eher das Problem das der Radi zu klein ist.

Was für eine richtige Wakü wäre denn zu empfehlen?


----------



## crys_ (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Du kannst dir eher zwei gut Lüfter drauf packen, z.B. Noiseblocker PK2


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*



Drayygo schrieb:


> 20-30° weniger bei prime? Das wäre bei mir 10° unter der Zimmertemperatur..oO und dabei habe ich nur einen 240er radiator..also gehe ich davon aus, dass das definitiv nicht der Fall sein kann (bei mir!) Ich habe auf 12v 44° mit meinem fx8320e @stock..bei prime...


ich hatte halt nen 4790k bei knapp 1,32v (war damals nonet optimiert) ...und der heizt mehr wie dein fx in stock 

ich kann die nb pl2 empfehlen...sind leise und haben nen guten luftdurchsatz...
aber ich möchte nochmal erwähnen... ich rate von ner kowakü ab... wissen musst dus selbst^^


----------



## Drayygo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Tut mir leid, aber trotzdem halte ich 20-30° beim Vergleich zum Eisberg für wenig glaubwürdig. Solltest du mir das Gegenteil aufzeigen, verneige ich mich und gebe mich meiner Unkenntnis hin. Meine Meinung basiert übrigens nicht auf meinen Erfahrungen mit Wasser lkühlungen (was nahezu keine wären ) sondern mehreren Tests, die ich mir vor dem kauf durchgelesen habe bzw. aufgezeigt bekommen habe, sei es hier oder im luxx..Und da der CPU - kühler der eisberg im passivbetrieb besser als die meisten "echten" CPU-wasserkühler ist, die pumpe abseits der hohen Lautstärke bei 12v hoch gelobt wird und der radiator aus Kupfer ist (was wohl als das beste gilt) kann ich mir beim besten Willen kein Szenario vorstellen, wo du bitte 20-30° herzaubern willst(außer vielleicht mit x- MoRa's, die ich mir auch dranbasteln könnte). Wenn du mir wie oben geschrieben allerdings aufzeigst, wie du die 20-30° herkriegst, ohne mehrere hundert Euro auszugeben, befindet sich diese Variante noch vor the witcher 3 in meinem pc.


Edit: Hast du gerade gesagt, irgendwas auf dieser Welt heizt mehr als AMD-Hardware? Das ich das noch erleben darf


----------



## Noxxphox (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

ich hatte mich ja auch informiert jedoch is kowakü im vergleich zur echtn wakp schrott.... beweis? denkste ich hab screens von ner viel zu heisen cpu? 
ich hab den praktischen vergleich gemacht...und für richtiges oc kannstes einfach inne tonne treten...
kowakü, und das sagte pgh redakteure selbst, ist eher nen gimmick für gutes aussehen statt leistung... sie sind überwiegend nicht besser wie nen guter luftkühler...dafür meistens mmit neuen gescheiden lüftern merhr als doppelt so teuer


----------



## Drayygo (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Niemand bezweifelte, das eine echte Wakü besser als eine AiO ist..Ich bezweifelte bloß deine Temperaturunterschiede..Und die "guten" AiO sind schon merklich besser als Luftkühler, allerdings auch nur geringfügig teurer (85€ für die 240er Eisberg). Und wenn ich den TE richtig verstanden habe, geht es im primär um silent und die Optik..je nach Budget wäre also tatsächlich eine AiO eine gute Wahl


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Den Temperatur Unterschied bekommst du nur über Radiatorfläche. Du hast einen Nexxxos 240 drin, andere Leute nehmen nur für die CPU einen 360er oder sogar 480er.


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

ich hab einen 480er für cpu und mainboard und einen zweiten 480er für die gpu...
und das is völlig overkill... rein theoretische abführbare lesittung laut radihersteller 4,4kw... im endeffekt mit langsamen lüftern wer d icha uf so 2,5-3kw rauskommen...
du sihest ich habe alleine für die cpu doppelt so viel radiflöche... somit sind 20°C locker mschbar...


----------



## Drayygo (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Okay, ein 480er(oder ein zusätzlicher 240er) reicht also aus, um meine Temperaturen um Ca 20-30° zu senken? Wenn das stimmt, dann werde ich mir wohl einen neuen radiator holen müssen


----------



## crys_ (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Du verdoppelst ja die Radiaotrfläche. Beim Eisberg kannst dir ja einfach einen zweiten ST30 in die Front klemmen  Befüllen wird halt etwas unschön


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

...icj garantiere nicht dafür... aber bei mir wars so....
hatte aber aich ne sehr leise kowakü tehabt...aber laut tachosignal totzdem volle umdrehungszahl... hat auch dementsprechnd vibriert..nur nich gebrummt xY

ich übernehme keine garantie dafür das du einen gleich hohen effekt hast, weil pc teile sind ja immer ein unikat, egal auf was du es beziehst...

ich kan sagen ich komm mit dem sys aus der beschreibung nicht über 32°C wassertemp, bei 900rpm lüfter, pumpe an 7v (unhörbar) und prime und furmark laufend...

aber wie gesagt kann auch sein das es bei dir max 10-15°C rausholt... so viel is kla, ne richtig dimensionierte wakü ist definitiv besser wie diese kowaküs...


----------



## Sam_Bochum (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> und für richtiges oc kannstes einfach inne tonne treten...





Noxxphox schrieb:


> sie sind überwiegend nicht besser wie nen guter luftkühler



Weil man im Umkehrschluss einen guten Luftkühler für "richtiges" OC vergessen kann?
Das stimmt in etwa so wie deine: 





Noxxphox schrieb:


> umstieg auf ne custom wakü einfach nomma knapp 20-30°C in prime weniger....



Einfach mal halbwegs realistisch bleiben.....


----------



## Noxxphox (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*



Sam_Bochum schrieb:


> Weil man im Umkehrschluss einen guten Luftkühler für "richtiges" OC vergessen kann?
> Das stimmt in etwa so wie deine:
> 
> Einfach mal halbwegs realistisch bleiben.....


ich sagte nie das man einen guten luftkühler vor oc nich nehmen kann...
lies was da steht, nur bei der kowakü werden die bsuteile neben dem cpu wockel meist weniger belüftet...wodurch diese sich bei oc gerne mal ordentlich aufheitzen

und ich kann nur sagen wie es bei mir war... ich hatte desen unterschied...getestet mit coretemp,hwinfo und realtemp

also wenn du keine ahnung hast wie es BEI MIR (wie ft ichs wohl noch sagen muss) war, solltest du diese werte nicht anzeeifeln... hab ich n beweis? nein, weil ich seit 3/4 jahr ne wakü hab... ich könnts nichma mehr umbauen weil ich die kowakü nimmer hab... und ich habe mehrmals darauf hingewiesen das diesenwerte nicht unbedingt reproduzierbar sind... sprich das der erfolg kleiner ausfallen könnte


----------



## Drayygo (9. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Naja..das Problem mit den "schlechter belüfteten Bauteilen" neben der CPU ist eigentlich ganz einfach zu regeln: Heck-Lüfter von exhaust auf intake drehen...hab ich so gemacht, mein radi im Deckel pustet dafür raus


----------



## the_leon (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Umstieg von Luftkühlung auf Wasserkühlung empfehlenswert (Cooler Master Silencio 2, ...) ?*

Echte Waküs gibz ab 120€ soviel zahlt mann auch für eine gute AiO.


----------

